# I think I know the answer...  Diamond no longer has 50% off points for close in dates?



## chemteach (Dec 24, 2020)

Years ago, it was an automatic reduction in points by 50% if you reserved something in the next 30 or 60 days (can't remember - but I think it was 60 days).  That perk seemed to disappear in 2020, replaced by "specials" that were always there.  There used to be a part of the website where you could search specifically for the "bonus time" (my name for the reduced credit weeks).  Now I only see about 10 destinations with reduced points.  

Is it correct that Diamond got rid of the point reduction for close in stays?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chemteach (Dec 24, 2020)

I think I got my own answer.  I had to switch to "classic view" and then I could click on "Point Saver" for a search.  That brings up the inventory.  I can't seem to find that type of "button" in the new version of the website.


----------



## slgrosz (Jan 3, 2021)

I believe the reduction in point cost is contingent based upon availability at the specific resort. I recently booked 4 days at the Varsity Cub of America at South Bend and realized a point cost reduction. The reservation was made three weeks in advance of check in.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Feb 18, 2021)

It


chemteach said:


> Years ago, it was an automatic reduction in points by 50% if you reserved something in the next 30 or 60 days (can't remember - but I think it was 60 days).  That perk seemed to disappear in 2020, replaced by "specials" that were always there.  There used to be a part of the website where you could search specifically for the "bonus time" (my name for the reduced credit weeks).  Now I only see about 10 destinations with reduced points.
> 
> Is it correct that Diamond got rid of the point reduction for close in stays?
> Thanks in advance!



The 50% sale at 59 days or less is no longer a corporate policy and is up to each individual resort to decide if they want to participate or not. Many resorts have decided not to participate anymore. A few still do.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 18, 2021)

If I switch back to the "Classic" Home Page one of the Booking Options is still "Point Saver."


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 18, 2021)

Have anyone used the new DEX Exchange Program and what are your opinions?


----------



## DRIless (Mar 24, 2021)

chemteach said:


> Years ago, it was an automatic reduction in points by 50% if you reserved something in the next 30 or 60 days (can't remember - but I think it was 60 days).  That perk seemed to disappear in 2020, replaced by "specials" that were always there.  There used to be a part of the website where you could search specifically for the "bonus time" (my name for the reduced credit weeks).  Now I only see about 10 destinations with reduced points.
> 
> Is it correct that Diamond got rid of the point reduction for close in stays?
> Thanks in advance!





Fried_shrimp said:


> The 50% sale at 59 days or less is no longer a corporate policy and is up to each individual resort to decide if they want to participate or not. Many resorts have decided not to participate anymore. A few still do.




Many, many, Diamond managed resorts are no longer in the less than 60 (weeks) or 30 (nightly) mode anymore.  Not sure how you can say "is no longer a corporate policy and is up to each individual resort to decide"  when each and every HOA board at DRI managed resorts is controlled by DRI with DRI employees filling the boards.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 24, 2021)

DRIless said:


> Many, many, Diamond managed resorts are no longer in the less than 60 (weeks) or 30 (nightly) mode anymore.  Not sure how you can say "is no longer a corporate policy and is up to each individual resort to decide"  when each and every HOA board at DRI managed resorts is controlled by DRI with DRI employees filling the boards.



I can say it is no longer corporate policy because some resorts still honor it and some resorts don't. Whether the HOA for the resort decides or the resort manager, I do not know. But since it is now sporadic as to which resorts still honor it is how I can say it's up to each resort which is accurate.


----------



## youppi (Mar 24, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I can say it is no longer corporate policy because some resorts still honor it and some resorts don't. Whether the HOA for the resort decides or the resort manager, I do not know. But since it is now sporadic as to which resorts still honor it is how I can say it's up to each resort which is accurate.


From the Rules and Regulations document of the Hawaii Collection


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I can say it is no longer corporate policy because some resorts still honor it and some resorts don't. Whether the HOA for the resort decides or the resort manager, I do not know. But since it is now sporadic as to which resorts still honor it is how I can say it's up to each resort which is accurate.


or corporate could have some inventory control system that makes the determination about the chances of it being booked at full cost or not.

I kind of have a hard time there is someone from each resort sitting looking at last minute inventory and manually making a determination as to whether or not to offer it at a discount for members.   The individual resorts shouldn't care because they get the same mf's toward their budget regardless.


----------



## youppi (Mar 24, 2021)

youppi said:


> From the Rules and Regulations document of the Hawaii Collection
> View attachment 33774


and from the THE Club Legal document


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 24, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> or corporate could have some inventory control system that makes the determination about the chances of it being booked at full cost or not.
> 
> I kind of have a hard time there is someone from each resort sitting looking at last minute inventory and manually making a determination as to whether or not to offer it at a discount for members.   The individual resorts shouldn't care because they get the same mf's toward their budget regardless.



Well, we can all sit here and speculate as to who is pulling what strings but I can verify, in the US Collection, that whereas most, if not all resorts, a few years ago honored the 50% off discount, many, if not most do anymore.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 24, 2021)

youppi said:


> From the Rules and Regulations document of the Hawaii Collection
> View attachment 33774



First, those rules are slightly different than for the US Collection. I have never owned in or seem any documents for the Hawaii Collection and have only visited a single resort there (KBC). The US Collection many have had similar rules at one time but if they do, they have changed them as there is no longer a collection wide rule or if there is, it is not being enforced. When I make a statement about Diamond, it comes from testing in the US Collection, which is the largest (by far) collection.


----------



## awa (Mar 24, 2021)

“Entitled but not obligated” sounds to me like those documents were written to prevent owners who booked ahead from getting upset if they see the resort they booked go on sale later on. There’s definitely no promise of a discount in there.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 24, 2021)

youppi said:


> From the Rules and Regulations document of the Hawaii Collection
> View attachment 33774



Hi Luc. Looks like the text is identical in the US Collection rules and regs:


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 24, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> or corporate could have some inventory control system that makes the determination about the chances of it being booked at full cost or not.



Bingo. DRI did buy such a system; after which Late Availability Space was reduced. It's all about refining the rental market.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 25, 2021)

In just the last 5 years out of owning with Diamond for 14 years, I have made and completed over 100 bookings via the Diamond engine and probably searched a thousand more. At the beginning of just these past 5 years, almost, if not everything, when on 50% sale automatically, without having to use codes, at the 59 and 30 day mark. Then Diamond started coming out with codes via email or on the website and the standard sales started shrinking and now it's become rather hard to find locations that have the discount. Owners don't care about the legal mechanism that is driving this, they are just ticked that another benefit is being eroded. If y'all want to argue over the process or who or what is pushing this, have at it. I and most owners couldn't care less as to why it is happening. They are just irritated that is IS happening.


----------



## bakera (Mar 25, 2021)

NB.  I notice that the wording is different in the EU collection rules and regs.  No mention of “not obliged to” or “varying”.  All resorts in the EU Collection remain at 50% discount within the relevant time period.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 26, 2021)

bakera said:


> NB.  I notice that the wording is different in the EU collection rules and regs.  No mention of “not obliged to” or “varying”.  All resorts in the EU Collection remain at 50% discount within the relevant time period.


But does it say, discount by UP TO 50%.  That wording suggests the discount could be 0%.


----------



## bakera (Mar 27, 2021)

chemteach said:


> But does it say, discount by UP TO 50%.  That wording suggests the discount could be 0%.


No, the actual text is as follows:
3.17 If Reservations have not received a reservation request for a particular Use Period less than 59 days prior to its commencement, such Use Period shall be deemed to be “Late Availability Space” and shall be offered to Members at 50% of the original designated Points value for that Use Period subject to availability. Late availability space reservations cannot be deposited with any exchange company.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2021)

DRI frequently offers great discounts. Right now Cabo Azul is 75% off if you can travel in the next couple of months.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 27, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> DRI frequently offers great discounts. Right now Cabo Azul is 75% off if you can travel in the next couple of months.



But their "great" offers are usually unit specific now and usually for crappy units. If you read through the T&C for the Cabo offer, it states:


*Excluding the below room types: 

o   One-bedroom deluxe pool view
o   One-bedroom ocean view
o   Two-bedroom ocean view
o   Two-bedroom deluxe pool view
o   Three-bedroom grand penthouse ocean view*

So in other words, their great offer is only for Studios and some crappy view 1 bdrm units. Nothing I would stay in. Most of Diamond's offers are this way now versus the 50% off for anything available as it was previously.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2021)

There are a number of Units in Bldg 3 that are 1 BR or 2 BR that are overlooking the Adult Serenity Pool. Which we love. These are not considered Delux Pool View because they do not view the Main Pool. In fact we request this Bldg. It is a very short walk to the Main Pool. Slightly longer to the Beach. We walk down each day to watch sunrise at the Beach.


----------

